# Titanvorkommen



## Lifeng (18. November 2009)

Hallo, ich weiß ja das es selten ist Titanerz zu finden,
Ich flattere ja auch ständig in Eiskrone herum.
Gibts eigentöich auch  reiches titanvorkommen?
Hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.
Oder ne Höhle wo Titan zu finden ist?

Ja ich kenne auch  die Landkarte aber leider ist da auch nicht immer was zu finden.
Grüßle
Tina


----------



## Isilrond (18. November 2009)

Ich glaub am besten farmt man im Becken - entweder ganz außen immer im Kreis rum oder von Säule zu Säule - da find ich immer am meisten Titenvorkommen - Eiskrone hab ich um ehrlich zu sein noch nie eins gefunden.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. November 2009)

Im Becken farmt sich das am besten. Nur wissen das die anderen vom Server leider auch.
Manchmal komm ich mir da vor wie auf ner 6-spurigen Autobahn wenn ich meine Kreise drehe.


----------



## Lifeng (18. November 2009)

jepp, genau das glaub ich auch manchmal
oder es werden wartenummern ausgegeben
lol


----------



## Wizzbeast (20. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=89534


----------



## Supermany2 (20. November 2009)

Also Becken ist zwar geil aber ist halt so das nicht nur ich das toll dort finde wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine^^
Sehr gut ist eigentlich Eiskrone oder noch etwas besser finde ich 1k Winter solange dort nicht gekämpft wird ^^


----------



## Cysiaron (21. November 2009)

ich farme es in tausendwinter. aber das ist zeitabhängig.
vor kurzem konnte ich meinen bergbauenden gildenkollegen auf die nase binden, dass ich fünf vorkommen hintereinander abbauen konnte. 
muss aber dazu sagen, dass es um vier uhr nachts war; also eine zeit, wo kaum jemand farmt.
nachmittags lassen mir die farmer nicht mal saronit. da ist es schwer zu farmen.


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Ich finde Titan entweder im Becken oder In eiskrone, da abernur in den Elitegebieten


----------



## Stan18 (23. April 2010)

titanvorkommen findet man oft in der nähe von icc, an den seiten

mein liebstes vorkommen gebiet ist eigentlich eiskrone oder tausendwinter

tausendwinter ist nur schwer, weil da halt so viele farmen gehen
eiskrone ist groß und man findet eig bei jeder runde min 2-3 titanvorkommen
spät nachts sind auch mal so 3-5 pro runde

meist sind die titanvorkommen auch mehr am rand.
zwischen den elite skeletten ist meist saronit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Rodulf (16. Juni 2010)

in 1k hab ich das gefühl, das der respawn direkt nach einer Schlacht öfter mal Titan birngt, ich hatte leider nur 4 bisher hintereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Eiskroen sind die Titanvorkommen auch rnd wie überall sonst, hab schon an jedem mir bisher bekannten spot welches gefunden, ist man da ziemlich allein unterwegs hat man schon ne hohe chance pro runde 2 Vorkommen zu finden, also wenn der respawn war.


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2010)

Mittlerweile eh kein großes Thema mehr, da man ja aus Saronit beliebig  Titan machen kann.
Ausser vielleicht was das Sondieren angeht.


----------



## Eboron (10. August 2010)

Ich farme in 1k winter mit meiner farmroute und hab pro runde ca. 2-3 titanvorkommen, 2-3 reiche saronitvorkommen und 7-10 saronitvorkommen.
das in ca. 15 min. und danach gleich die route nochmals und nochmals.
Gibt auch immer schön Äonensachen dazu =)

Hatte mal 4 Titan- und danach 1 reiches Saronitvorkommen =P


----------

